# A darn good tire sealant for a can am 1000



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

My boy ordered upgraded tires and is looking for a darn good tire sealant for the rocks, cactus, mesquite thorns, barbed wire ,that Edwards Co.offers lol


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Slime...


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

This is a lot better than Slime.
Used on 2 skid steer tires that had bad rims, haven't lost a pound of air.
https://www.tireject.com/collection...ts/skidsteer-tire-sealant-tire-protection-kit


----------



## SCP (Jun 17, 2017)

QuadBoss Tire Sealant, seals up to 1/2" holes and won't eat up your aluminum rims like Slime


----------

